# Ouvrir un terminal en ligne de commande (?)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Question peut être bête mais quelqu'un serait,dans le terminal, ouvrir un nouveau terminal en commande et pas avec cmd+n ?
Surtout si cette commande possède des options pour l'ouvrir avec un thème, du genre : 
newterminal --theme homebrow

Pourquoi : je fais pas mal de réseau en ce moment et ça me permettrai d'aller plus vite !

Merci pour vos réponses !
Léo


----------



## Larme (21 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible...
Cependant, si _X11_ est lancé, _xterm_ devrait t'ouvrir un nouvelle fenêtre de "terminal".
Un peu de lecture trouvé ici.

Sinon, une piste possible, c'est de créer des _AppleScripts_ et de foutre des _alias_ dessus...


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

De par sa nature, un "terminal shell" (uniquement texte) s'exécute dans un environnement "non graphique"(sans fenêtre). Donc lancer une commande "shell texte" pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre n'a pas de sens. 
Par contre, un terminal X tourne dans un environnement graphique (avec des fenêtres), donc dans ce cadre cela alors a du sens, d'où la commande xterm.

Toutefois, dans la style "spécifique Mac OSX", la commande "open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app/Contents/MacOS/Terminal" ouvre un terminal (et même une deuxième fenêtre bloquée sur un exit )


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponse, pour ton lien Larme, il renvoi son mon topic ^^Si tu pouvais me le redonner, ça serait cool ! 



Larme a dit:


> Un peu de lecture trouvé ici.



Je vais essayé le shell X graphique dans le weekend et vous dire si cela me satisfait !


----------

